# Wie findet ihr die Instanzen?



## Merlord (21. April 2007)

Wie findet ihr die Gruppen - Instanzen von Herr der Ringe online?

Wie findet ihr die 1-Mann - Instanzen von Herr der Ringe online?



antwortet in der Umfrage  und hier  wird der Grund gesagt! Diskussionen erwünscht!"


----------



## Melron (21. April 2007)

Merlord schrieb:


> Wie findet ihr die Gruppen - Instanzen von Herr der Ringe online?
> 
> Wie findet ihr die 1-Mann - Instanzen von Herr der Ringe online?
> antwortet in der Umfrage  und hier  wird der Grund gesagt! Diskussionen erwünscht!"




war bisher nur in diesen "Kapitel" Instanzen, die sind aber Mini kurz, aber sonst ganz nett - hoffe da gibts noch größere Instanzen !

Tät mich eh mal Interessieren wie das in den Instanzen läuft - ist das ähnlich wie in WoW (Endboss) nette Items usw?  (und gibt es auch Instanzen abseits des Prolog's / Kapitel - die man öfter besuchen kann , z.b. zum XP/ Items farmen?)


----------



## Restricted (22. April 2007)

gibt im endgame einiges an instanzen die 1 mann instanzen gibs eigentlich auch nur im Episch prolog danach kommt man eigentlich nichtmehr wirklich alleine klar und die Instanzen werden um einiges zeitaufwendiger

zu der sache mit den items in HDR die Berufe sind sehr stark integriert von daher findet man selten Items die wirklich besser sind als das was hergestellt werden kann


----------



## Myronn (22. April 2007)

Na hoffentlich bleibt das auch so. Ich habe in anderen MMOs oft genug erleben dürfen, wie das Handwerk am Ende immer sinnloser wurde. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chronicleward (22. April 2007)

man kann jedoch auch die 1 person instanzen mit mehr als einem spieler joinen, wenn man eine party hat, wird derjenige bzw diejenigen, die die instanz nicht gestartet haben gefragt, ob sie mitkommen wollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Takiro (23. April 2007)

Es Wurde ja meines Wissens auch so gelöst, dass man in Instanzen keine extra Items findet, es droppen genau die gleichen Items wie außerhalb von den Instanzen bloß warscheinlich mit einer höheren Droppchance


----------



## Anarton (26. April 2007)

Die erste Instanz wie man sie aus WoW kennt ist das Große Hügelgrab. Einen Teil davon sieht man schon während der epischen Questreihe, den Großteil erkundet man aber außerhalb davon. Stufe allemindesten für ALLE 6 Charaktere 22 besser höher.


----------



## Wolfen12 (28. April 2007)

die erste richtig gute instanz war die in den grabhügeln, wo auch mal ein paar normale elite gegner drin waren. die davor fand ich etwas langweilig


----------



## Sreal (30. April 2007)

hmm also ich hab großes hügelgrab also b1k11 mit 14er waffenmeister gemacht und auch geschafft^^ hier beweisscreen  http://img265.imageshack.us/my.php?image=s...hot00029wm0.jpg ok sin noch nit am ende aber hams geschafft. finde aber, dass man sich mit den "truhen" mal was enfallen lassen sollte da die jeder lootet als ob er sons nix bekommen würde. vllt beim betreten die truhen für bestimmte personen binden.


----------



## mikk (2. Mai 2007)

Sreal schrieb:


> hmm also ich hab großes hügelgrab also b1k11 mit 14er waffenmeister gemacht und auch geschafft^^ hier beweisscreen  http://img265.imageshack.us/my.php?image=s...hot00029wm0.jpg ok sin noch nit am ende aber hams geschafft. finde aber, dass man sich mit den "truhen" mal was enfallen lassen sollte da die jeder lootet als ob er sons nix bekommen würde. vllt beim betreten die truhen für bestimmte personen binden.







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Buch1-Kapitel11 ist auch um einiges leichter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Geh mal mit deinem 14er in die Instanz ohne Tom als Backup


----------



## Sreal (2. Mai 2007)

ja gut da kanns vllt probs beim endboss geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber was solls..bin eh bald 22 da habsch keine probs mehr -.-


----------



## Juebar (3. Mai 2007)

Also mir machen die Instanzen egal ob solo oder mit Gefährten echt Laune. Ich finde durch die Scripts wirken die Instanzen irgendwie "lebendiger". Man kommt sich vor, wie im Film. Kein reines durchgerushe...

Kann aber gut sein, dass das nicht für jeden was ist.... 

Gruß
j


----------



## Flinx_in_Flux (9. Mai 2007)

Sreal schrieb:


> hmm also ich hab großes hügelgrab also b1k11 mit 14er waffenmeister gemacht und auch geschafft



Das glaube ich Dir gerne, ich war mit 15 drin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Im Rahmen der epischen Questreihe sieht man aber nur einen Teil des Ortes. Später kann man nochmal (ohne Tom Bombadil) hinein und dann soll es deutlich knackiger zur Sache gehen.


----------



## thunderhoof66 (18. Mai 2007)

hi mich intresiert mal wieviel instanzen es überhaupt gibt?? ich kenne imo nur eine und das ist hügelgrab


----------



## -bloodberry- (18. Mai 2007)

Es gibt sogar sehr viele Instanzen.
Alle Quests der Mainquest sind u.a. Instanzen. Außerdem gibt es noch weitere.


----------



## Oldfirehand (22. Mai 2007)

Agamaur ist auch eine Instanz. Die quests dafür beginnen bei lvl29 und gehen hoch bis auf lvl 34.
Ist in den Einsamen Landen.


----------



## Kulunki (22. Oktober 2007)

weitere Instanzen sind

Fornost

Urugath

Carn Dum

und 3 Instanzen in Evendim - Anuminas Instanzen



Gruss
Kulunki
Barde
Maiar


----------



## Nandor-Elb (22. Oktober 2007)

Also ich finde die Instanzen, sowohl die "richtigen" als auch die Story Instanzen sehr gelungen. Das fängt schon mit einer Einleitung an, welche einem die Instanz vorstellt und zwischendrinn kommen heufig so Szenen, wo die ganez Gruppe durchs Grauen Gelähmt ist, sodass man erstmal z.b. einem Dialog zwischen zwei wichtigen Persönlichkeiten zuhören muss, bevor man überhaupt mit dem Boss-Kampf anfangen kann.
Hier eine Liste aller "echten" instanzen im Spiel:
1.Großes Hügelgrab(Lvl20-25)
2.Garth Agarwen(lvl30-35)
3.Fornos(lvl37-42)
4.Urugarth(lvl49/50)
5.Barad Gularan(lvl50)
6.Carn Dum(lvl50)
7.Glinghant(lvl50, erste Annuminas Instanz)
8.Feste Elendil(lvl50, zweite Annuminas Instanz)
9.Haudh Valandil(lvl50, dritte Annuminas Instanz)


----------



## Tanny (9. Januar 2008)

Also ich finde auch das die Instanzen sehr gelungen sind. Ich finde auch die Storys sehr spannend oft.
Wie im Film... Echt super gemacht! 

Macht echt richtig spass...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## exogen (12. März 2008)

Manche sind zu leicht, mache wieder n bissl hart und unübersichtlich...

zb. die 1mann instanz in buch eins... ich bin so oft abgekackt... habs erst mit lvl15 geschafft *schäm*


----------



## Tabuno (13. März 2008)

Ich finde die 1 Mann instanz ist eine gute idee und wurde gut umgesetzt.
die Raid instanzen bzw. 6er instanzen find ich auch gut leider gibts noch bissl wenige 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aurengur (13. März 2008)

Meine Erfahrung hat gezeigt, dass man jede Instanz "schnell" hintersich bringen kann, wenn man ein eingespieltes Team ist. Ich vermisse aber hier bei HDRO eine gewisse Abwechslung. 

Ich finde es schade, dass dem Zahler momentan wenig geboten wird für seine Kohle, ich hoffe auf Besserung dieser Situation.


----------



## Ost (31. März 2008)

Finde die Inis im großen und ganze auch sehr gelungen.
Sie sind groß stylisch umgesetzt und passen zu Geschichte.
Das einzige was mich stört ist das die Instanzen für einzel Gruppen teilweise viel zu lange dauern wenn man alle Quests erledigen will (Fornost z.B.).
Desweiteren das System mit den Schlüsseln, auf der einen Seite praktisch auf der andren nervig, wenn man mal mit ner Twink gruppe z.B. nach Carn Dum will und keiner den Schlüssel für Helchgam hat, dann muss man noch 45min umweg in kauf nehmen um den Schlüssel von nem anderen Boss zu holen den man sonst weglassen könnte.
Desweiteren nerft der Respwan extrem, stirbt mal der Heiler zwischen durch oder n anderer der  Gruppe  und kann nicht gerezzt werden, dann muss sich die ganze Gruppe aus der Instanz porten weil der Kollege nicht solo durch den respwan durchkommt. Das ist dann nur nervig und hemmt den Spielspaß deutlich.
Weiterhin finde ich die abstufung der Schwierigkeitsgerade in den Instanzen sehr merkwürdig.
Alle Bossen sind mehr oder weniger gleich schwer, kommt man dann zum Endboss steigt der Schwierigkeitsgrad um ein vielfaches (Undunion in BG, Mordirith in CD, Rote Maid in GA) muss das so sein? Klar etwas besserer Loot rechtfertigt auch eine höhere Schwierigkeit aber so drastisch ist das schon übertrieben, ausserdem ist ein neuer Verusch fast nich drin weil man sich um wieder zum Endboss zu kommen nochmal ne Stunden durch den respwan kloppen kann.

Just my opinion...


----------



## Varghoud (20. April 2008)

Die 1-Mann-Instanzen sind sehr interessant und gut umgesetzt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Eine klasse Idee!
Die Instanzen und Raids finde ich sehr gelungen, allerdings dauern sie recht lange, wie vorhin schon erwähnt. Außerdem sind die Reperaturkosten nach einem Wipe manchmal wirklich horrend  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Bisher waren alle Instanz spaßig bis sehr gut umgesetzt, allerdings habe ich auch weniger zufriedenstellende Erfahrungen gemacht. Beispielsweise in Helegrod: klasse Raid, wunderbar umgesetzt, tolle Architektur. Allerdings ist es zuerst einmal nicht die einfachste Aufgabe eine mindestens 20 Mann starke Truppe zu finden(obwohl das mit den richtigen Kontakten schnell gehen kann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ). Nun, wir waren also rein, und gleich wurde ausgewürfelt, wer welche Questgegenstände erhält. So ist man gezwungen, mehrmals reinzugehen, um alle Quests zu lösen. Nun, und dann mussten die Organisatoren uns Helegrod-Neulingen alles erklären. Das nahm viel Zeit in Anspruch und verzögerte alles. Und irgendwie ging es nicht so ganz gut mit der Disziplin; beim  letzten Boss vor Thorog(weiß den Namen nicht mehr)kam es dann zum fatalen Wipe - irgendjemand wurde in die umliegenden Eier geschleudert und die neugeschlüpften Drache machten uns alles zunichte.
Nun, aber ich hatte nach 5 Stunden in Helegrod keine einzige Quest geschafft. Es kamen zu wenige Spinnen, die Quest mit den Drachen hatte ich vergessen anzunehmen(was dann also mein Fehler ist^^), und bis zu Thorog kamen wir nicht. Der Rest wurde eben ausgewürfelt, und da waren die Würfel nicht auf meiner Seite. Nun, dennoch hat dieser SZ Appetit auf mehr gemacht, obwohl ich mir natürlich viel mehr erhofft hatte. 
Insgesamt sind die Instanzen und Raids im Spiel sehr gelungen, obwohl sich manche ein wenig ähneln.


----------



## Gromthar (21. April 2008)

Mal aus der Sicht meines ersten 50er Chars:


1.Großes Hügelgrab(Lvl20-25) - düster, eng, man verläuft sich dauernd, stimmung passt, aber ein klein wenig eintönig

2.Garth Agarwen(lvl30-35) - optisch sehr ansprechend, knackig, ich war ca. 5 mal drin bevor ich weiter gelevelt hab weil ich so klasse fand

3.Fornost(lvl37-42) - war zwei mal drin; beim zweiten mal in einem Rutsch komplett gemacht, dauerte etwa 4,5 Stunden

4.Urugarth(lvl49/50) - war 3 mal drin, nett gemacht, haut mich aber nicht vom hocker

5.Barad Gularan(lvl50) - kurz, knackig, tolle optik, stimmungsvoll, mein Liebing derzeit, 6 Besuche, davon 2 komplett weil der Endkampf extrem schwer ist für eine Randomgruppe

6.Carn Dum(lvl50) - war ca. 13 mal drin, riesig, per Schlüssel abkürzbar (hab zum Glück alle), vielfältig, relativ anspruchsvoll, schönes Design

7.Glinghant(lvl50, erste Annuminas Instanz) - kurz, knackig, Endkampf wieder extrem schwer.

8.Feste Elendil(lvl50, zweite Annuminas Instanz) - war ich noch nicht

9.Haudh Valandil(lvl50, dritte Annuminas Instanz) - sehr interessante Kämpfe, aber nicht wirklich Randomgeeignet, 3 Besuche und nicht geschafft.

10. Helegrod (lvl50, Raidinstanz) - nicht gemacht weil es schwer ist Gruppen dafür zu finden, aus meiner Sicht.

11. Nûrz-Ghâshu-Spalte (lvl50, Raidinstanz) - relativ kurz, bisher einmal drin gewesen mit einer komplett neuen Gruppe (nur einer hatte Erfahrung dort), ca. 4 Stunden und dabei die ersten 6 Bosse erlegt; witzig, schöne Kämpfe, passendes Design


----------



## Kahrtoon (24. Juni 2008)

Find das was ich bisher gesehen habe sehr stimmig, is ansprechend und zu schaffen mir machts spaß mit rnd und stamm gruppen in die Instanzen zu gehen.

Aber auch die 1Mann Inis sind toll, ein sehr schönes konzept.


----------

